
Google axing innocent bystanders in content farm war? - bradleyjoyce
http://www.thoughtstoblog.com/post/3551114847/so-apparently-google-thinks-that-view140-com-is-a
======
lukebaker
I do some work with a Bible search site that saw its traffic drop dramatically
right around the time that Google implemented some of these changes. My
conjecture is that the site was penalized because it had similar content (the
Bible itself) as other sites.

------
arn
Pages crawled is a strange graph to post. The dramatic dropoff makes me think
you have a crawling problem, not that google pegged u a content farm. Is
google simply not crawling content farms? No they are ranking them lower but
still crawling them.

~~~
gexla
I agree with this. I have had many sites deindexed due to being thin affiliate
sites using the same affiliate feeds that tons of other sites use. They still
get crawled. Also, I have had sites go through a huge drop off in bot activity
and still keep whatever rankings those sites had. Bot activity is cyclical. I
don't think you can make a direct correlation between bot activity and
ranking.

